# Jo Joyner from EE



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Has had twins through IVF - soooo pleased for her as apparently she's been TTCing for 4 years.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/soaps/2808775/EastEnders-Jo-Joyner-is-thrilled-after-giving-birth-to-healthy-twins.html

So nice to have a positive happy story rather than the yukky Daily Mail who'd spin it somehow as a bash the infertile story!

Well done and congratulations Jo and Hubby.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Fab news! one of each


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Congratulations to them both. Lovely to read a positive celeb IVF story (even though I dind't know who she was and, er, still don't!) 

 

C~x


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi

Jo Joyner is in OK mag this week with the lovely twins shes had...
She is a breath of fresh air and so honest!!! its a very lovely piece - if I knew how to create a link to it I would!!

Lou
x


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

what great news, jo joyner seems a lovely person. I knew she was pregnant but didnt know she had been through ivf bless her.xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How lovely for someone in the public eye to be honest about having ivf, it helps the rest of us when people think we're all loopy  xxxx


----------

